# Problem with crazy neighbor



## jesse6010 (May 29, 2012)

I recently moved into an apartment complex. The kinda place that I wouldn't ever want to live. I moved in and the girl down stairs likes to party. I've tried to civilly work things out with her about turning the base down after 11pm, it is a losing battle. I reported it to the land lord, and when the land lord talked with her she said that she feels threatened because I have a gun. So the land lord didn't do anything about the loud music situation. I recently asked for her to turn the music down on a school night, she replied with vulgar language. So I called the cops. That was Friday 5/25. At that time she said I have threatened her with a gun, to the officer. The officer said yeah what ever, turn down the music. Since that day each day I have gotten a report from the land lord that the girl has called and said that I have threatened her with a gun. Also the police have been to her house each day since then.

What am I to do about this crazyness? Yes I know move out, trust me I am on my way out, but till then, this crazy girl is trying to get me into serious trouble.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

jesse6010 said:


> I recently moved into an apartment complex. The kinda place that I wouldn't ever want to live. I moved in and the girl down stairs likes to party. I've tried to civilly work things out with her about turning the base down after 11pm, it is a losing battle. I reported it to the land lord, and when the land lord talked with her she said that she feels threatened because I have a gun. So the land lord didn't do anything about the loud music situation. I recently asked for her to turn the music down on a school night, she replied with vulgar language. So I called the cops. That was Friday 5/25. At that time she said I have threatened her with a gun, to the officer. The officer said yeah what ever, turn down the music. Since that day each day I have gotten a report from the land lord that the girl has called and said that I have threatened her with a gun. Also the police have been to her house each day since then.
> 
> What am I to do about this crazyness? Yes I know move out, trust me I am on my way out, but till then, this crazy girl is trying to get me into serious trouble.


File for a no contact order, get the guns out of your house, have a signed and notarized affidavit from a third party stating that they have your guns (assuming it is legal for them to do so) keep calling the PD for the music. If she makes the statements again regarding the threatening w/ a gun after your guns are out, you can possibly pursue filing criminal charges for her making false statements to the PD etc or take her to civil court for slander.


----------



## jesse6010 (May 29, 2012)

thank you sir, I will do that


----------



## jesse6010 (May 29, 2012)

I called around, seems a gun storage place is nearly impossible to find. So I am renting a storage unit at a locked, gated video security monitored place. I'm going to grease them up and put them away until I can get out of this rats nest.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Wow,sounds like this wackaloon needs a good smack up side the head to jumpstrt her brain.

Do what VA said immediately,if the cops keep coming they are going to get tired of it and something will happen.Technically they should haul her butt in since she never called about you threatening her,they just get an ignorant excuse.What does loud music do to fight off being threatened with a gun?She's either a fine example of our "entitlement" generation or they kicked her out of the nut hut.Glad I'm not you right now.

If it weren't for the appartments,I'd drown her out with my sterence the gun is gone,I'd screw with her back.If she lives directly under you,some heavy walking about her bed time,if you can get over the front door a weight on a string to knock on the door and make disappear,eye for an eye I say.She's going to hang herself real quick now though,and I'd be having a serious talk with the manager and owner,and inform both that's the reason you're leaving when you find a new place unless the manager grows a pair fast.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Sorry to play Devil's Advocate here, but it's also a question you may want to prepare to answer. (it may have a very simple answer, but prepare none the less)

"How does 'party girl' know you have a gun?"


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

zhurdan said:


> Sorry to play Devil's Advocate here, but it's also a question you may want to prepare to answer. (it may have a very simple answer, but prepare none the less)
> 
> "How does 'party girl' know you have a gun?"


I was thinking the same thing over lunch.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Good point guys!I never thought about it because I have quite a few long guns.It can be hard to hide them if you can't move them at night,and you know in a tight comunity like a complex there's always a few nosy busybodies.Since he just said gun I pictured him walking in with a rifle case,which everyone recognizes.

Either way,the girl has mental issues.Even if I were threatened with a weapon,I'm going to have it on record,not try to escalate the situation with stupid crap.Cops figure she's lying because she never called saying she was threatened.It's a strange gene pool floating around out there.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Pal, I feel for ya', but since its not the middle ages you can't just bash the wench a good one. Too bad, sounds like she needs it. Get outta there quickly. JMHO.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Haha,sad but true.


----------



## jesse6010 (May 29, 2012)

unfortunately the skag bag who is one of the "entitlement generation", has a son that has seen it. Little 10 year old that is baby sat by the entire neighborhood. Its ok, though, its secure now under lock/gate/video surveillance. I already have house rental lined up, this was a temporary fix for housing when switching states. It is a 6 month lease, but for the $99 security deposit, I'm willing to break the lease and move early. But yeah, she has personally seen me walk in from the rifle range with my Rifle. Her off spring has seen my pistol torn apart on my counter while I was cleaning it, after a shooting event.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Sounds like you have valid reason for breaking the lease and getting your deposit back. Talk to the manager.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

TOF said:


> Sounds like you have valid reason for breaking the lease and getting your deposit back. Talk to the manager.


What he said.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Let us know how it turns out.If she's still doing this,I think I would file a complaint and want to know why the neighborhood is taking care of her kid,God knows what kind of an education he's getting throughout the neihborhood.I agree with TOF,maybe this could be a wakeup for management to reign her in some to keep tennants.


----------



## jesse6010 (May 29, 2012)

I have been dealing with the immediate complex manager, I have shown the manager videos, and she is supposed to be setting up an appointment with the owner this Friday. The video's consist of the police incident when the cops showed up for the loud music, a video of her and her boyfriend attempting to belittle me and make threats, a video of her and an neighbor buddy of her's agreeing to work together to get me evicted (conspiracy), a video of me removing my weapons to my truck, and the final video of me placing my weapons in the secured area.


----------



## jesse6010 (May 29, 2012)

Yes I do bust my droid cell phone out every time I think there is something worth video taping. I have a 2 Terabyte external hard drive that I store all kinda pictures, videos and school work on. Now I put the phone's video recorder on record for the whole 1 minute it takes me to walk out to my truck. Just in case something important happens or in case the problematic people wish to accuse me of something. I have video evidence of the truth.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Excellent,maybe someone else will be needing a new place too.Just make sure they don't follow you when you move.


----------



## Jammersix (Mar 10, 2012)

Best reason I've ever seen not to be an apartment manager-- you get stuffed into the middle of every tiny squabble between people who never learned how to get along with the neighbors.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Eh,happens everywhere.I live in an area of 5 and 10 acre plots and there's a few tarts here too.I just ignore the majority of it.The airboat at night got old though.


----------



## dman (May 14, 2012)

Sounds to me like you and your neighbor keep totally different hours. After you find a new place , I would spend the last days pay back Stomp around early mornings , make any kind of noise you can to pay back. She can't really prove where the noise is coming from so bother her a little .


----------



## WWabbey (Jun 25, 2012)

kind of after the fact, but when I lived in the SF. bay area, I always carried my long guns in a hard sided golf club case, my neighbors never knew I had guns, they all thought I played a lot of golf.Pistols were in a brief case.


----------

